# APR Presents the 3.6L FSI VR6 MED9 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med9.html 

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the 3.6L FSI VR6 with Bosch MED9 Engine Management. 

After long nights and many hours of testing, developing and more testing, we’re pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR’s extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect faster acceleration, improved throttle response and more power across the entire power band. 

APR’s 3.6L FSI VR6 ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control strategy that primarily remaps the engine’s air fuel ratio and ignition timing, within the factory Bosch MED9 ECU, to provide smooth and reliable power as if intended by the OEM. APR’s ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. Available in octane-specific variations, APR’s calibrations allow you to take advantage of fuel quality available in your area. 

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade* 

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 301 HP/283 FT-LBS on 93 (R+M)/2 octane. As much as 12 HP and 23 FT-LBS of torque are available through the power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 3.6L FSI VR6 and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car. 

*Acceleration Enhancements:* 









Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the 3.6L FSI VR6 through other calibrations changes. Throttle and ignition delays are removed resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. 


*Increased Fuel Economy:* 









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on your driving style and fuel quality, you may see better miles per gallon! 


*Speed Limiter Removed:* 









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down your fun! 


*Left Foot Braking:* 









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped 3.6L FSI VR6’s throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the 3.6L FSI VR6 the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request. 

*Power Charts* 










*Additional Power Charts:* 



APR Stage I 91 Octane - Crank Figures 

APR Stage I 91 Octane - Wheel Figures 

APR Stage I 91 Octane - Gain Over Stock 

APR Stage I 93 Octane - Crank Figures 

APR Stage I 93 Octane - Wheel Figures 

APR Stage I 93 Octane - Gain Over Stock 

APR Stage I 100 Octane - Crank Figures 

APR Stage I 100 Octane - Wheel Figures 

APR Stage I 100 Octane - Gain Over Stock 

 

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report* 

*Stock vs APR Rev Limiter:* 
6,700 RPM vs 7,100 RPM 

*Stock vs APR Speed Limiter:* 
Limited vs Unlimited: 

*Stock Figures at Reported by VAG:* 
280 HP / 258 FT-LBS 

*Stock as Measured by APR:* 
290 HP / 275 FT-LBS 

*APR Stage I - 91 Octane (R+M)/2 or 95 Octane RON* 
296 HP / 279 FT-LBS with max gains over stock of +8 HP @ 2150 RPM & 19 FT-LBS @ 2100 RPM 

*APR Stage I - 93 Octane (R+M)/2 or 98 Octane RON* 
301 HP / 283 FT-LBS with max gains over stock of +12 HP @ 6050 RPM & 23 FT-LBS @ 2100 RPM 

*APR Stage I - 100 Octane (R+M)/2 or 104 Octane RON* 
303 HP / 285 FT-LBS with max gains over stock of +17 HP @ 2100 RPM & 42 FT-LBS @ 2050 RPM 

*APR Acceleration Tests - Stock vs APR Stage I 93 (R+M)/2 Octane* 
_Data collected at the same location via a Racelogic P-Box with 93 (R+M)/2 fuel, ESP/ASR off and Tiptronic Sport mode. May not be comparable to data collected in other locations._ 

*0-60 MPH* 
6.1 sec vs 6.0 sec 

*0-100 MPH* 
14.0 sec vs 13.6 sec 

*62-124 MPH* 
16.7 sec vs 15.6 sec 

*60-130 MPH* 
Unachievable due to Speed Limiter vs 19.9 sec 

*The APR Development Difference* 

*APR ECU Explorer:* 









APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging many variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning. 

*APR ECU Composer:* 









APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level on the this engine with APR's Quick Flashing. APR’s Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU only a minute later rather than waiting 10 to 20 minutes between each flash. 

*APR ECU Assembly:* 









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU to add features not available from the factory. 

*Application Guide and Price* 

Engines - 3.6L FSI VR6 - BHK, BLV, BWS, BHL 

2006 - 2009 - Audi Q7 
2008 - 2011 - VW CC 
2006 - 2010	- VW Passat B6 / R36 
2006 - 2010	- VW Touareg II 

*Price* 

$499.00 - Single Program 

*Two Ways to Purchase* 

*Locate an APR Dealer:* 









Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your ECU while you wait! 

*Mail us your ECU (USA Only):* 









Remove your ECU and mail it directly to APR. We will upgrade your ECU and send it back typically the same day as we receive it. To remove your ECU, check for a removal guide in our Customer Support section, or give us a call. Then simply fill out an APR ECU Order Form and you’re ready to mail in your ECU. 

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee* 

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies. 

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:* 









All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install. 

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:* 









All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Gotta hand it to you guys. This is hands down the most detail I've seen re a 3.6 tune. I think I'm down for going APR. 

Just to clarify, the single program would be for either the 91 octane or the 93, right? So, I need to decide which one I want to run with? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Incrementalg said:


> Gotta hand it to you guys. This is hands down the most detail I've seen re a 3.6 tune. I think I'm down for going APR.
> 
> Just to clarify, the single program would be for either the 91 octane or the 93, right? So, I need to decide which one I want to run with?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you. 

Yes, we have a single program option, so you can chose from the following octane grades:

North America
91 (R+M)/2
93 (R+M)/2
100 (R+M)/2

Rest of World:

95 RON
98 RON
104 RON 

Basically, if you have 93 octane where you live, choose the 93 octane program and try to only run with 93 in the tank. If you must jump down to 91, you'll have reduced performance, but you shouldn't drive the car hard. Don't chose the 93 program if you only have access to lower octanes. The reduction in performance will be below that if you were to chose the lower octane program from the get go.

If your 3.6 is a dedicated race car with access to race fuel, the 100 octane program is for you. On a lot of platforms we have program switching, so the 100 octane file makes sense for those weekend trips to the drag strip, race track, or if you have a local pump. I don't know if we will have program switching for this platform, so it's likely most will never use this program, but we made it anyways. 

You may switch octanes at the APR dealer any time you chose. So, if you move to a state where 91 is your only option, head on over to an APR dealer and get the 91 program. It's free to switch, but they may charge labor. Likewise, if you move from a 91 octane state to a 93 octane state, switch to the 93 program for more power. 

Lastly, we recorded our stock figures with 93 octane in the tank, so they may be a little higher than we would see if we only had 91 in the tank. What that means is the performance gain for a 91 octane customer may a be a little higher than we advertise. 

Let me know if you have any more questions! As always, feel free to try the program for 30 days and if you're not satisfied, return it, no questions asked! It's hard to do that with engine hardware, but since this is software, it makes modding much easier. : )


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Arin,

I know I have beat this issue to death on the 3.6 boards, and with you via pm, but- Are there different files for 06-07 cars vs the 08? Due to the variable length intake manifold design on the 06-07, that the 2008 does not have. Allegedly, there are crucial differences between the stock programs for these engine variations. 

Was the manifold design taken into account with this tune? Or was it just timing and a/f based tuning that can be applied to both engine variations. Either way - the results appear favorable, so I am just rying to figure out if I want to install my dual stage mani on my 2008 or not. And get some solid info out there for the 3.6 crowd. 

I think I remember you telling me the car this software was performed/installed on was a 2008, single stage manifold car. So, that might be good info for those who have an 06-07 3.6, and are considering this tune. I am not a tuner, but I feel like resonance tuning is a huge issue that would need to be addressed before a file can be titled "universal" across all 3.6's. Just looking at the tq graph posted by apr, and comparing it to the 06-07 dynos I have seen, there is a difference in nature of the tq curve. 

Also, the stock figures on the APR dyno, were those measured? or VW stated? VW states 280/258 for most 3.6's. I have only seen 290 advertised for the Cayennes. ON some vehicles, I noticed you guys list stock, and as measured. But not here. So I am assuming these are stated values. just want to clarify. Taking the higher stated # and posting gains from that is def the more conservative and respectful thing to do to the consumer! :thumbup: VW does tend to underrate their motors anyway. So its easy for tuners to inflate their gains this way. 

Thanks for finally bringing some attention to the 3.6 vr6 crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> Arin,
> 
> I know I have beat this issue to death on the 3.6 boards, and with you via pm, but- Are there different files for 06-07 cars vs the 08? Due to the variable length intake manifold design on the 06-07, that the 2008 does not have. Allegedly, there are crucial differences between the stock programs for these engine variations.
> 
> ...


Some calibrations will differ between model years, and ECU to ECU. We also have another page for the calibrations created for Bosch MED17, which is found on the newer 3.6L Engines. We don't have every ECU revision in house and will only be able to see them if a customer goes to an APR dealer and has the code sent to us. If one of the changes VAG made doesn't line up, we'll need the car for in house for calibration changes. 



> Also, the stock figures on the APR dyno, were those measured? or VW stated? VW states 280/258 for most 3.6's. I have only seen 290 advertised for the Cayennes. ON some vehicles, I noticed you guys list stock, and as measured. But not here. So I am assuming these are stated values. just want to clarify. Taking the higher stated # and posting gains from that is def the more conservative and respectful thing to do to the consumer! :thumbup: VW does tend to underrate their motors anyway. So its easy for tuners to inflate their gains this way.


The stock graphs are what we measured and estimated at the crank. 

Here's what we put down to the front wheels. We're using a Dynapack Hub dyno.










Drivetrain loss was estimated and added to the crank charts listed above.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Some calibrations will differ between model years, and ECU to ECU. We also have another page for the calibrations created for Bosch MED17, which is found on the newer 3.6L Engines. We don't have every ECU revision in house and will only be able to see them if a customer goes to an APR dealer and has the code sent to us. If one of the changes VAG made doesn't line up, we'll need the car for in house for calibration changes.


Thanks for the prompt response. So just to clarify-

*You HAVE or you HAVE NOT, written or done testing on a 06-07 dual manifold MED9 vehicle?*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. So just to clarify-
> 
> *You HAVE or you HAVE NOT, written or done testing on a 06-07 dual manifold MED9 vehicle?*


Please send me the engine codes.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

my 2008 is a BLV, a friends 07, with a different intake manifold, is also a BLV. 

BLV is listed above, so all I am getting at here, is has an earlier, dual stage mani car been tested with this file that is now being offered. I can only imagine that something as crucial as an intake manifold that varies with rpm, would need to be accounted for in a tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We've worked on several 3.6's (in the US and overseas, new design, old design, even the high output R36), so if we have software that matches a particular ECU, then it's available. If we don't have matching software, and a recal is required, we'll need to see the car in house.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We've worked on several 3.6's (in the US and overseas, new design, old design, even the high output R36), so if we have software that matches a particular ECU, then it's available. If we don't have matching software, and a recal is required, we'll need to see the car in house.


are there any news on the 3.2 FSI software?

As this forum is for FSI versions, I prefer asking it here.

My Passat is a 3.2 MED9.

regards


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AXZ said:


> are there any news on the 3.2 FSI software?
> 
> As this forum is for FSI versions, I prefer asking it here.
> 
> ...


We don't get this car in the US, so calibrating it is a little difficult at the moment. I do recall this was on the list at one point, but I don't see it happening in the the next couple months. I hope that sets your expectations clearly. I apologize if any other ETA was communicated with you in the past.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

DBVeeDB said:


> has an earlier, dual stage mani car been tested with this file that is now being offered.


Not to belabor the point, but I don't think this has been answered with a clear yes or no by APR in this thread yet.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

I'm assuming you have yet to dyno an R36 with the ECU upgrade as your output is lower than a stock R36 from the factory. I also have the same question as those above regarding testing of the '06 -'07 BLV 3.6 with the older intake manifold where the performance port valve opens at just over 4,100 RPM? Had you seen any variations in needs for tuning the '06-'07 differently from the '08 Passat or the R36 with a totally different head?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^thank god, other people care. I felt alone there for a second. 

the torque port opens i think from 900 to 4100, and after that, it is mostly the same as the single stage mani. 

As far as the r36 head being different. I think it is limited to the exhaust valves/ports. Otherwsie the intake side, cams, are the same. I think a majority of the 300hp in the r36 comes from it not having precats, a slightly less restrictive exhaust setup further downstream, and tuning. It also assumes that our N.A. passat motors aren't just underrated to begin with. Either way, at least APR is presenting us with before and afters on the same car.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

Another question is how would Washington State "up to" 10% ethanol impact this? I can typically only find 92 octane and it's pretty much guaranteed to have up to 10% ethanol in that. Not sure if that plays a part in the performance requirements of the settings per octane rating or not. Any ideas? I'm very interested in getting this upgrade, I just want to be sure I'm not going to spend $500 and then be a sad panda.


----------



## RacerS (Aug 18, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. So just to clarify-
> 
> *You HAVE or you HAVE NOT, written or done testing on a 06-07 dual manifold MED9 vehicle?*


Arin,
Please reply to this^^^^! A simple yes, no or not yet answer would be nice. :banghead:

I've got money to spend on a tune and United Motorsports has a specific tune for the 06-07. I think C2 also has a specific 06-07 tune. Revo & Unitronic also have universal MED9 tunes for our cars. If your tune is not specific, why would it be better?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yes.

UM told me there are crucial differences b/w the two tunes/ engines. Jesse, who swapped the the 3.6 into his mk5 r32, ran both manifolds, and therefore needed different tunes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Correct. If there are critical changes between the engine configuration and calibrations, nothing "generic" so to speak will be applied. We've worked several variations of the 3.6 (early, mid and new) for a couple years now in different calibrations exercises both in house and overseas and this even includes the brand new B7 model on MED17 engine management. All changes will only be applied based on the vehicle and configuration you have. In some cases, we may not have software for the exact make up, but in others we will - I'll know then when you send in the ECU code. 

For the 92 octane states, we prefer you run our 91 octane program. If you experiment with 93 and find it to be operating without ignition pull, then it may be a better fit, but our rule of thumb is to use equal or higher octane than the program you're running. 

We don't have trial software for this engine, but we can offer is our 30 day money back guarantee. Unlike other modifications (intake, exhaust) this allows you to try the mod for 30 days and decide if you want to keep it or not. If it's not worth it to you in the end, there's no questions asked. Just return to an APR dealer, and we'll reflash the vehicle back to stock and refund your money. :thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Arin,

You keep bringing up the MED17 software and that is irrelevant to this thread. The dyno's above are being advertised as such that they will work on an MED9 ecu 3.6. But the torque curve is most likely different b/w the two manifolds. So, if a car has the dual stage manifold, as an 06 or 07 does, than I would assume that this graph shown does not adequately depict the change after the tune for those 3.6 owners.

I am more than grateful that APR has stepped up and delivered a tune for the 3.6. I am also fairly sure that regardless of the manifold design, the gains will be similar. I just feel that if there is no clear answer as to what file is going to work on what car, what 06-07 owner is going to step forward and buy the file? 

APR does a great job of detailing their products with accel data, dynos, programming options etc. That it just surprises me there isnt a clear cut difference b/w tunes. 

Something as simple as,

"MED9 ECU 3.6:

tune 1) dual manifold
tune 2) single manifold"


If you have done testing on various 3.6's here and overseas, then can you find out which one of those cars, if any had a dual stage manifold by talking to the ones who performed the tuning? Something like this will only increase buyer confidence for the product, and judging by the size of the 3.6 crowd, I would imagine every customer counts. Otherwise we are stuck going to an apr dealer just to be told that a file is not available, because or ecu code is different than the test mules.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> yes.
> 
> UM told me there are crucial differences b/w the two tunes/ engines. Jesse, who swapped the the 3.6 into his mk5 r32, ran both manifolds, and therefore needed different tunes.


You're looking to swap an earlier manifold into your '08, right?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I already have the manifold, yes. Just need the time to do the swap. 

Was hoping to do b4/after dynos too, to finally get some closure on the difference b/w two manis.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> Arin,
> 
> You keep bringing up the MED17 software and that is irrelevant to this thread. The dyno's above are being advertised as such that they will work on an MED9 ecu 3.6. But the torque curve is most likely different b/w the two manifolds. So, if a car has the dual stage manifold, as an 06 or 07 does, than I would assume that this graph shown does not adequately depict the change after the tune for those 3.6 owners.
> 
> ...


Sorry for not being more clear. The Dynos and acceleration data from above are on a VW CC 3.6L VR6 FSI 4Motion Tiptronic, engine code BLV, 03H 906 032 FQ S5150. I do not have dyno results in house from every vehicle we've worked on as some were over seas or outside of of our shop.

ETKA list this model with intake manifold: 03H 133 201 N. A quick search brings this same manifold revision under the following vehicle categories and date ranges. 


```
CC     - 2012>>         - CC
PA     - 2008>>2008 - Passat
PA     - 2009>>2011 - Passat
PA     - 2012>>         - Passat
PACC - 2009>>2012 - Passat CC
```


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> I already have the manifold, yes. Just need the time to do the swap.
> 
> Was hoping to do b4/after dynos too, to finally get some closure on the difference b/w two manis.


How do you plan to control the manifold flap? It's controlled by the ECU and activated using the N156 solenoid valve (1k0 906 283).


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I have purchased the solenoid, associated vacuum lines, and trigger wire in addition to the manifold. 



The same ecu was used on jesse's R36 car on both manifolds, so my current ecu will support the addition of the manifold with flapper. I forgot the pin # ( i want to say #6 on the 60-pin ecu connector is the signal wire for the flapper, and the other solenoid wire goes to one of the shared positive connections in the engine bay. there is an OEM junction in the main harness it can be tapped into. 

The dual stage manifold has an additional vac nipple/port on the back side of the plenum, which will attach to the solenoid. The only other difference is how the manifolds mount by the rear of the valve cover. I have also purchased this bracket. :thumbup:

In its at-rest position, the dual stage manifold is similar to the fixed manifold found on the car you tested. So one could maybe run the dual stage manifold, with the flapper unplugged (or not activate it) and potentially run the APR file on an 06-07 car. 

There are 3 part#'s on my dual stage mani, they are:

03H 133 201 D 
03H 133 203 D
03H 133 185 K






Thanks for the clarification on what the file was made on Arin, that is definitely the single stage manifold. We finally got our answer! :laugh:

I hope a 06-07 owner can get to an APR and see if a file is available for these dual mani cars, and if so, I hope the gains are equal to the ones we've seen for the other 3.6 engines.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

DBVeeDB said:


> I hope a 06-07 owner can get to an APR and see if a file is available for these dual mani cars, and if so, I hope the gains are equal to the ones we've seen for the other 3.6 engines.


You shall have an answer soon.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

My car is not compatible, that's not to say all '06-'07 are not compatible though. Achtuning is going to contact APR with my ECU info. I'm sure Arin will keep us all updated. Great that APR is working with everyone on this.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Hydro, will be watching here for any updates.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

What makes tunes not compatible with certain cars? I've read of instances with other tuners as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Incrementalg said:


> What makes tunes not compatible with certain cars? I've read of instances with other tuners as well.


What he meant was the software was not on the server. 

VW and Audi list many different ECU part numbers and revisions for each vehicle. So, if there's an update we don't have, we need an extract of the customers software before we can make changes and load our software on the server for the dealer to install. It's important we do it this way rather than just applying software from another ECU as it doing so may not work and may cause other problems.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

Still interested, I don't go to Achtuning anymore, but would be interested in an APR ECU flash upgrade. If I scan my car with my VAG-COM and send APR the data log, would that provide the needed information to determine if you have an ECU flash available for my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Get me this info. 

http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

sent on IM


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med9.html
> 
> APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the 3.6L FSI VR6 with Bosch MED9 Engine Management.
> 
> ...


Are the dyno sheets from the tune done on a modded or stock 3.6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6_BR (Apr 11, 2018)

*Information regarding rpm limiter*



[email protected] said:


> *Stock vs APR Rev Limiter:*
> 6,700 RPM vs 7,100 RPM


Hi, Arin.

I would like to have some more info regarding your remap for this engine.

I've got a 2012 Passat CC 3.6 with a BWS engine. It's quoted at 300 bhp and its manufacturing year is 2011. 

I see only two APR's tuning options for this model (MED9 and MED17), but the info is quite confusing. 

First, you state that the mod for the pre-facelift model is up to 2011 MY only, when, in fact, the facelifting occurred for the 2013 model, which got a updated engine code as well. 

Secondly, the BWS engine has 300 bhp, 20 more than the BLV engine. I assume that all of your charts and stats are related to the BLV engine, am I right? What's the precise info for the BWS engine? Or is VW lying about the power output of this BWS engine code?

Another thing to notice is your information regarding the rev limiter. 

The way I see, the DSG behaves very badly with this engine, short-shifting every gear. The engine is quoted to have max power at 6500 rpm, but it definitely feels like it can rev at least 500 rpm longer than that while sustaining a good power output. 

To me, due to its extremely long 4th gear (the car reaches the max speed in 5th), changing from 3rd to 4th in 6500 rpm is what kills it past the 150 kph mark running stock, because the engine starts from around 4800 rpm in 4th after coming from around 6500 rpm in 3rd.

Take a look at this remapped 3.6:






In this video we can clearly see the benefit of revving higher. This car does 0-200 kph almost 4 seconds quicker than the stock version and on par with a 8-speed BMW 335i. I don't know which remap this is, but it's in line with your 7100 rpm rev limit after the tune.

My questions are:

- Do I need to tune my DSG as well to reach that new rev limit? I've contacted two different resellers here in my country (Brazil), but I've got conflicting information. One says I need a DSG upgrade, while the other says I don't (and the ECU would automatically update the rev limiter). 
- Also, for the MED17 ECU, I've noticed that the rev limiter is the same as the stock version. Is this information correct?
- My engine is a BWS fitted to a '12 MY CC, but your options list the MED9 BWS up to '11, and your MED17 option doesn't list the BWS engine code, so it's definitely confusing.

Do you have any dyno chart of this engine revving up the 7100 rpm limiter?

Thanks!


----------

